# singel comunity



## DavidWitteSZ (17. Januar 2005)

jeder von euch kennt bestimmt die singel seiten von neu.de oder freenet oder lycos . ich will eine ähnliche comunity eröffnen mit den selben möglichkeiten ein profiel zu erstellen. 

 kann mir jemand sagen wo ich so ein script herbekomme bzw solche scripts den da steckt ja doch ein wenig mehr drin. 

 wenn mir jemand soetwas zu verfügung stellen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar . 

 es sollte näatürlich kostenlos sein 

 cya 

 whitey


----------



## BSA (17. Januar 2005)

Wie ist es möglich dich zu wecken? Soll ich dir nen Wecker schicken oder wirst du von alleine wach wenn ich dir sage das du nicht der erste bist der das versucht. Vergiss es, lass es sein, du wurst damit kein Erfolg haben.

Wenn doch, dann meld dich bei mir


----------



## DavidWitteSZ (18. Januar 2005)

meinst du ne comunity aufziehen um kohle zu machen ? habe ich gar nicht vor soll alles kostenfrei bleiben und wenn nur 20 user drauf kommen hab ich halt pech  . soll mir egal sein is halt nen projekt von mir. also wenn du schon viel über sowas gehört hast dann kannst du mir bestimmt sagen wo ich so ein script kostenfrei herbekommen nicht war ? 

 cya whitey


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Januar 2005)

Wenn es ein Projekt von Dir ist, warum schreibst Du kein eigenes Skript?
Das macht doch ein Projekt aus, dass man Arbeit reinsteckt, und nicht nur Sachen runterlaedt. Oder lieg ich da falsch?
War die Arbeit in all meinen Projekten ueberfluessig?


----------



## DavidWitteSZ (18. Januar 2005)

nein das nicht aber meine fähigkeit reicht nicht aus um soetwas komplett selber zu schreiben reicht es nicht aus es selber umzuschreiben ? wenn man kein beispiel hat oder jemanden der einem da hilft ist soetwas gans schön schwer. wenn du es immer geschaft hast dir soetwas selbst zu erarbeiten hut ab, würde mich freuen wenn ich das auch irgend wann mal schaffe. vieleicht hast du ja lust mir zu helfen @reptiler


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Januar 2005)

DavidWitteSZ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn mir jemand soetwas zu verfügung stellen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar .
> es sollte näatürlich kostenlos sein


...you made my day .... *kukuck* *klopf* .... "ja ist denn heute schon Weihnachten"?

Ein solches Script bekommst du sicher nicht umsonst. Aber beim Programmieren kann ich dir sicherlich behilflich sein; veranschlage ganz grob eine 4- bis 5-stellige Summe (vor dem Komma) und wir werden uns sicher einig. Dann hast du dein eigenes Script, kannst viel Marketing betreiben und hast das Geld für den Programmierer locker wieder drin ....

... ist doch ganz easy, oder? ....


P.S.: Bitte mal unsere Netiquette + Nutzungsregeln lesen -> Rechtschreibung und Grammatik.


----------



## BSA (18. Januar 2005)

Ich möchte sagen das es schwerer ist fremde fertige Scripte anzupassen als selber welche zu schreiben, so geht mir das zumindest, weil du ja keine Ahnung hast was der mit dem und dem Programmteil auch wirklich sagen will wenn es nicht ordentlich kommentiert wurde. Das ist ein erheblicher Zeitaufwand wenn du dich in die fertigen Scripte einarbeiten willst.
Aber ich wünsche dir trotzdem viel Glück bei deinem Vorhaben.


----------



## DavidWitteSZ (18. Januar 2005)

muss den immer alles geld bringen ? was sagst du denn wenn ich dir sage das ich damit gar kein geld machen will ? es soll auch noch leute geben die so etwas aus spaß an der sach und nicht aus geld gier machen .  aber so etwas gibt es ja nicht mehr .....


 P.S.:deine netiquette is mir schnuppe bin legasteniker einfach überlesen


----------



## DavidWitteSZ (18. Januar 2005)

@bsa : danke das ist lieb von dir , ich hoffe das es auch so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle. wenn ja werde ich hier bestimmt noch mal bescheid geben. 

 ach ja noch mal zu den 5stellen vor dem komma diese scripte bekommt man ab 99$ und die guten liegen so bei 600$ .


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Januar 2005)

DavidWitteSZ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> muss den immer alles geld bringen ? was sagst du denn wenn ich dir sage das ich damit gar kein geld machen will ? es soll auch noch leute geben die so etwas aus spaß an der sach und nicht aus geld gier machen .  aber so etwas gibt es ja nicht mehr .....


Hallo - aufwachen, Paradiszeiten sind schon ein wenig her. Was meinst du wohl, wenn ich dem Metzger nebenan erzähle, "hey, alda, muss denn immer alles Geld bringen? Was bist du für ein geldgeiler Sack?" Man wird - zurecht - achtkannt hinausgeschmissen - nichts weiter. 



> P.S.:deine netiquette is mir schnuppe bin legasteniker einfach überlesen


Und noch so ein Kommentar und ich werde hier virtuell das gleiche vollziehen.


----------



## DavidWitteSZ (18. Januar 2005)

awas und diese seite hier wirft bestimmt hunderte von mark im monat ab oder was ? darum kann ich mich hier auch kostenlos anmelden ..... is scho klar .

 und das kommentar lässt sich nich vermeiden rechtschreibung kann man nich von heute auf morgen lernen soetwas kannst du respektieren oder nich is mir egal wenn ich wegen retschreibfehlern aus ner comunity geworfen werde kann ich auch in ne andere gehen ihr seid nich die einzige kompetente seite


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Januar 2005)

Wie oben schon gesagt wurde ist es oft schwerer was neu zu schreiben als es zu aendern. Ich hab das selbst oft genug erlebt. Selbst wenn ich probiert hab was zu aendern was ich selbst mal geschrieben hab!
Das sollte uebrigens keineswegs irgendwie abwertend oder so gemeint sein was ich vorhin von mir gelassen hab, bin halt manchmal so. Ich war schon als Kind nicht einfach...

Zu Deinem Projekt kann ich nicht sehr viel beitragen, das einzig brauchbare waere wohl der Login-Kram, als PHP.

By the way, Du brauchst vor mir nicht den Hut ziehen. Ich kann nicht mehr als die meisten anderen auch, und das ist lesen. Das ist das wichtigste. Lesen, lesen, lesen. So kannst Du sogar lernen eine Atomrakete aus Haselnussschalen und Honig zu bauen.
Vielleicht hab ich 'nen Erfahrungsvorteil auf bestimmten Gebieten, aber das ist noch kein Grund vor mir auf die Knie zu fallen und mir die Fuesse zu kuessen.
Auch wenn das sicher mal lustig waere.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Januar 2005)

> awas und diese seite hier wirft bestimmt hunderte von mark im monat ab oder was ? darum kann ich mich hier auch kostenlos anmelden ..... is scho klar .


Das ist keine Antwort und nicht ansatzweise eine Rechtfertigung dafür, dass du moderne, kostenlose Arbeitssklaven willst.

Niemand ist perfekt, wir natürlich auch nicht. Aber es geht darum, ob man sich bemüht, einigermaßen korrekt zu schreiben. Dann braucht man halt einen Moment länger zum Schreiben, aber dafür ist es deutlich leserlicher für alle anderen.

Bitte das spätestens ab jetzt beherzigen.


----------



## DavidWitteSZ (18. Januar 2005)

@arne ich geb mir mühe , versprochen ^_^

 @reptiler  da gebe ich dir recht aber es ist eine sache als webmaster mit geringen programier fähigkeiten ein projekt verwirklichen zu wollen um es zu verwalten oder wie du es wahrscheinlich machst ein projekt zu erarbeiten und zu scripten damit andere es nutzen können. ich bin eher der admin als der scripter. womit ich nicht sagen will das ich gar nicht mit an den scripten arbeiten will, nur ich glaube nicht das ich ohne beispiel oder hilfe auch nur in die nähe einer solchen comunity komme, wobei die nähe mir schon reichen würde


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Januar 2005)

Bin mittlerweile auch wesentlich mehr in die Admin-Schiene gerutscht. Hab frueher viel gecodet (Pascal, Delphi, was C, was Assembler). Zwischendurch mal was Webdesign mittels HTML und PHP ist auch okay, und ich programmier den ganzen HTML-Kram sogar wirklich und nutze nicht diese WYSIWYG-Editoren um mir eine Website zusammenzuklicken. Weil WYSIWYG geht halt nicht wirklich, what you see is half of what you get! Da ist immer so viel Quatsch zwischen den kein Mensch braucht, besonders bei M$ Frontpage.
Soviel jetzt mal dazu. Danke fuer's zuhoeren, der Film zur Story kommt bald...

Wenn ich nachher zuhause bin werd ich mal durch meine PHP-Seiten wuehlen und gucken ob das was bei ist was fuer Dich einigermassen brauchbar ist.
Kann aber sein, dass Dir so'n Script (je nach Volumen) erstmal ein wenig mit der Faust in den Magen haemmert.


----------



## DavidWitteSZ (18. Januar 2005)

nun ich bin was den download angeht meißt auf der arbeit und habe hier ne standleitung mit 2mbit also is der downstream nich das prob. 

 allgemein aber schon mal danke an alle die hier gepostet haben oder noch posten werden

 cya whitey


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Januar 2005)

Naja, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin wirst Du wohl noch auf der Arbeit sein.


----------

